# Been riding just over 12mths and did my first 125mil (202km) EPIC Ride...



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

Was a personal challenge and more than happy with the just under 7hrs ride time, left home at 3.30am as had to be home early in the day and averaged about 18.mph (29kph) stopped for quick break/ gel every hour.

Solo for about 90% of the ride hd a few others fr he last 12 miles (20km)

Amazing feeling, free the mind and the legs will follow!


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

From strava >>>>


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

No1 (ok maybe for an hour or so)


----------

